# Inlay Shell export restrictions from the US



## rwoudsma

Hey everyone, 
Rob Woudsma of LoonSong guitars here. Have you heard of the new US Fish and Wildlife Service restrictions on the export of all forms of natural shell products outside of the US?
I have now gone to a number of sites where I used to be able to buy Mother-Of_Pearl (MOP), Abalone and other shell inlay supplies for guitar building. They are all now showing that shell products cannot be exported to Canada!

Does anyone know of Canadian sources for these critical materials for guitar making?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic

Crap. Those MOP Les Paul inlays were a real time saver. Oh well, have to find someone I know in the USA that I can get them sent to, to forward to me.

WHat a PITA!

AJC


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I don't build guitars but I have used my ebay and Paypal account to buy different materials for some luthier's I know. There is a ebay seller out of Ontario who sells under the name bezdez just search ebay for that name. He sells lots of Abalone and MOP pre cut or larger pieces so you can cut whatever size you want.


----------



## NGroeneveld

rwoudsma said:


> Hey everyone,
> Rob Woudsma of LoonSong guitars here. Have you heard of the new US Fish and Wildlife Service restrictions on the export of all forms of natural shell products outside of the US?
> I have now gone to a number of sites where I used to be able to buy Mother-Of_Pearl (MOP), Abalone and other shell inlay supplies for guitar building. They are all now showing that shell products cannot be exported to Canada!
> 
> Does anyone know of Canadian sources for these critical materials for guitar making?


This is not a new restriction. Animal products have always been restricted. LMI and Stew Mac have decided they don't want to take the risk of getting fined - so they stopped shipping outside the USA. I freaked out when I first found out about this but have since found out that many are still willing to ship it out of the US. 

I called this guy in Oregon - he said no problem

* www.LuthierSupply.com *

A and M Wood Specialty in Ontario carries some shell products, but their minimum order is $100 - so if you need other stuff as well that might work out for you.

Here's one from Australia that doesn't have minimum order -

Australian Mother of Pearl

Then theres eBay - someone already mentioned bezdez


----------



## Hamstrung

fredyfreeloader said:


> I don't build guitars but I have used my ebay and Paypal account to buy different materials for some luthier's I know. There is a ebay seller out of Ontario who sells under the name bezdez just search ebay for that name. He sells lots of Abalone and MOP pre cut or larger pieces so you can cut whatever size you want.


Here's the eBay link to Bezdez. Great people to deal with...
eBay Store on eBay Canada


----------



## NGroeneveld

I'll correct myself - I believe it can be shipped but it has to go through some complicated inspection process. 

Also - when I called LMI about this, the dude there told me that I could probably get it from the guy who was the founder of LMI, and now owns Allied Lutherie, and could care less about these restrictions. I haven't tried Allied myself but here's the link.

Allied Lutherie Tonewood and Supplies for the Guitar Builder


----------



## Lab123

So whats the deal on American made guitars being shipped into Canada that have Pearl inlays?


----------



## TimelessInst

We are a canadian source for these critical supplies!

you can see what we have here you can also see us in the dealer forums, but we're happy to find you here too.


----------



## Rudder Bug

fredyfreeloader said:


> I don't build guitars but I have used my ebay and Paypal account to buy different materials for some luthier's I know. There is a ebay seller out of Ontario who sells under the name bezdez just search ebay for that name. He sells lots of Abalone and MOP pre cut or larger pieces so you can cut whatever size you want.


+1

Bezdez. I have been dealing with Sheila many times and they are impeccable. They do have abalone inlays indeed. I buy most of my stuff from them and I am very satisfied. 

Gilles


----------

